# Triple Points on the AGR MasterCard



## frugalist (Nov 8, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, I received a mailer from Chase offering triple points on all purchases using the AGR MasterCard through December 12.

Anyone else get this offer? I'm pretty sure it's targeted. Just not sure how exclusive it is.


----------



## MisterToad (Nov 9, 2010)

My wife and I each have the AGR MasterCard. She received the triple points offer for purchases made between 9/15 and 11/14, but I didn't receive any offer.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe this is targeted to users who don't use their card very much?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 9, 2010)

Wife and I each have an Amtrak Chase MC and neither of us received a triple point offer. :angry2:


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Not only was it targeted but the offer was variable. For example I was offered triple points for gas, dining and supermarkets for purchases over $500 each month. Others have posted in this forum that their threshold was $250. I have yet to see the additional points from the first month and my billing period closed Oct 28th. I read in the fine print that it will take up to 6 weeks to see the points.

I usually use my Hilton Honors Amex for gas and groceries but since I already hit a threshold over there to remain a gold member I shifted all of these purchases over to my Amtrak MC. In response to the poster who said it may have been targeted to people who don't use their card very much, I will have to disagree. I charge over $35K a year on this card.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 11, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> Not only was it targeted but the offer was variable. For example I was offered triple points for gas, dining and supermarkets for purchases over $500 each month. Others have posted in this forum that their threshold was $250. I have yet to see the additional points from the first month and my billing period closed Oct 28th. I read in the fine print that it will take up to 6 weeks to see the points.
> 
> I usually use my Hilton Honors Amex for gas and groceries but since I already hit a threshold over there to remain a gold member I shifted all of these purchases over to my Amtrak MC. In response to the poster who said it may have been targeted to people who don't use their card very much, I will have to disagree. I charge over $35K a year on this card.


I had the same exact triple points promotion as you WMJ_NJ and the same results of no additional points yet. I charge almost every credit card purchase on my AGR card so I am hoping for those extra bonus points to eventually post!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 18, 2010)

My spending limit was $250 so we have been using it for groceries/dining/gas.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone received these bonus points yet? I have not.

Bill J


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 22, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> Has anyone received these bonus points yet? I have not.
> 
> Bill J


No bonus points yet for me


----------



## frugalist (Nov 22, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> WMJ_NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received these bonus points yet? I have not.
> ...


The fine print on my offer reads, "Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after the last day of each month of the promotional period for bonus points to post to your account." I assume they mean the last day of each statement month.

Have 8 weeks gone by since the end of the first statement month of anyone's 3X offer? My first statement for this promotion closed Nov. 15, I can't begin to worry until mid-January.

Let's keep each other posted and accumulate as many data points as we can.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 23, 2010)

All,

I would reccommend that when everyone does get their bonus points that they go through their statement to make sure the amount of points are correct. Sometimes merchants are not classified correctly and your dining or grocery purchases may not credited.

Bill J


----------



## Leonda1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am a heavy card user and I never got an offer for triple points. It surely is targeted towards people who do not use the card much. It is an incentive to get you to start using the card.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 23, 2010)

Leonda1 said:


> I am a heavy card user and I never got an offer for triple points. It surely is targeted towards people who do not use the card much. It is an incentive to get you to start using the card.


Logically, I would agree. However, we are pretty heavy card users, and we got a triple points offer.

Interestingly, my wife and I have three primary cards: two from Chase and one from Barclays. Given that, Chase offering a triple points offer for the Amtrak card has the effect of taking some sales from another Chase card. I'm not sure that's the outcome desired by Chase.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Leonda1 said:


> I am a heavy card user and I never got an offer for triple points. It surely is targeted towards people who do not use the card much. It is an incentive to get you to start using the card.


Not sure what you call a heavy user but I put over 35K a year on mine and I got the offer. What they managed to do is get me to take my gas, and grocery purchases and put them on my Amtrak card instead of my Amex. I already put my dining purchases on my Amtrak MC.

Bill J


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 24, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> Leonda1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a heavy card user and I never got an offer for triple points. It surely is targeted towards people who do not use the card much. It is an incentive to get you to start using the card.
> ...


We use my AGR Mastercard a lot, Mrs. Ispolkom's hardly at all. Both last year and this year, my account was the one that got the triple points offer. I'm not sure what the logic is behind Chase's action.

In any case, I was hoping that October's bonus points would be included in my statement that closed yesterday, following the pattern I saw with last year's offer. I guess I'll have to wait another cycle.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 29, 2010)

I received my bonus points today but they don't state if they are for October or November. I guess I'll do some figuring to see which month. I'm assuming these are for October and the bonus points are a month behind.

Bill


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 29, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> I received my bonus points today but they don't state if they are for October or November. I guess I'll do some figuring to see which month. I'm assuming these are for October and the bonus points are a month behind.
> 
> Bill


I received my bonus points as well the other day. They were not specifically stated as "bonus points" but the transaction day was the same as the usual posting day for my monthly AGR points. It was around 1500 points


----------



## frugalist (Dec 16, 2010)

My first statement for this 3X promotion closed on 11/15 with a spend of about $1400. Those 1400 points posted to my AGR account within a couple of days. I just viewed my second statement which closed on 12/15 with a spend of about $1800. The statement shows the regular "Points Earned on Purchases" of 1800 plus "Promotional Points" of 2730. I'm sure the 2730 promotional points relate to the 3X promotion, but why only 2730 and not the full 2800 (2X my $1400 spend from the 11/15 statement)? It's only 70 points, so I'm not going to go through the hassle of fighting AGR for them. Maybe some of my purchases didn't qualify, but I can't imagine why.

I suspect that my statement closing on 1/15 will show about 3600 "Promotional Points" for the $1800 spend on my 12/15 statement.

So, it looks like I'll be getting about 6000 bonus points from this 2-month promotion in addition to the regular 3200 spending points. Our recent vacation to NYC helped boost that total. Not bad at all.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Dec 16, 2010)

frugalist said:


> My first statement for this 3X promotion closed on 11/15 with a spend of about $1400. Those 1400 points posted to my AGR account within a couple of days. I just viewed my second statement which closed on 12/15 with a spend of about $1800. The statement shows the regular "Points Earned on Purchases" of 1800 plus "Promotional Points" of 2730. I'm sure the 2730 promotional points relate to the 3X promotion, but why only 2730 and not the full 2800 (2X my $1400 spend from the 11/15 statement)? It's only 70 points, so I'm not going to go through the hassle of fighting AGR for them. Maybe some of my purchases didn't qualify, but I can't imagine why.
> 
> I suspect that my statement closing on 1/15 will show about 3600 "Promotional Points" for the $1800 spend on my 12/15 statement.
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be getting about 6000 bonus points from this 2-month promotion in addition to the regular 3200 spending points. Our recent vacation to NYC helped boost that total. Not bad at all.


Did you account for the "deductible"? The promo sent to me said I would get triple points on these types of purchases over $500 per month.

Bill J


----------



## frugalist (Dec 17, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > My first statement for this 3X promotion closed on 11/15 with a spend of about $1400. Those 1400 points posted to my AGR account within a couple of days. I just viewed my second statement which closed on 12/15 with a spend of about $1800. The statement shows the regular "Points Earned on Purchases" of 1800 plus "Promotional Points" of 2730. I'm sure the 2730 promotional points relate to the 3X promotion, but why only 2730 and not the full 2800 (2X my $1400 spend from the 11/15 statement)? It's only 70 points, so I'm not going to go through the hassle of fighting AGR for them. Maybe some of my purchases didn't qualify, but I can't imagine why.
> ...


My offer had no such deductible. It reads I'm "entitled to triple points for every eligible purchase." The small print doesn't define exactly what is eligible or ineligible other than to state that the offer applies to "net purchases," which I assume means purchases minus returns or credits. I went over my 11/15 statement looking for something unusual that might not qualify for the bonus. 70 bonus points equates to $35 in purchases. There are no charges in the area of $35 that are out of the ordinary. Who knows? But, like I said, no big deal. Looking at the big picture, this was a very worthwhile promotion.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Dec 17, 2010)

frugalist said:


> WMJ_NJ said:
> 
> 
> > frugalist said:
> ...


You got a pretty good deal. My offer was triple points for gasoline, grocery and dining purchases over $500 a month.

Bill J


----------



## frugalist (Jan 25, 2011)

frugalist said:


> My first statement for this 3X promotion closed on 11/15 with a spend of about $1400. Those 1400 points posted to my AGR account within a couple of days. I just viewed my second statement which closed on 12/15 with a spend of about $1800. The statement shows the regular "Points Earned on Purchases" of 1800 plus "Promotional Points" of 2730. I'm sure the 2730 promotional points relate to the 3X promotion, but why only 2730 and not the full 2800 (2X my $1400 spend from the 11/15 statement)? It's only 70 points, so I'm not going to go through the hassle of fighting AGR for them. Maybe some of my purchases didn't qualify, but I can't imagine why.
> 
> I suspect that my statement closing on 1/15 will show about 3600 "Promotional Points" for the $1800 spend on my 12/15 statement.
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be getting about 6000 bonus points from this 2-month promotion in addition to the regular 3200 spending points. Our recent vacation to NYC helped boost that total. Not bad at all.


My 1/15 statement did indeed show the last 3600 Promotional Points I was expecting. Plus most (if not all) of the "missing" Promotional Points from the 12/15/10 statement. So, in the end, I picked up over 6000 extra AGR points from this promotion. The bonus points were posted on a one-cycle delay, but they all came well within the 6-8 week timeframe stated in the T&C. Not a bad deal.


----------

